# My growing up gotta have movie gun is finally finished. 2 stamper.



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)

Took a year and a half but it was worth the wait.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 26, 2018)

Duuude!


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Duuude!


 Yup, I'm stoked!!


----------



## Topkick (Jan 26, 2018)

Score!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice HK, brother. Me wants. What's the suppressor?


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Nice HK, brother. Me wants. What's the suppressor?



I was wondering the same.  Brugger & Thomet?


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Nice HK, brother. Me wants. What's the suppressor?


SilencerCo Omega 9k. Thanks man.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2018)

Bypass said:


>




Fuck yeah.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Poccington (Jan 26, 2018)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 26, 2018)

My very first tactical medic job our team had H&K MP5s.  Loved them.  LOVED them.  To this day the easiest and most user-friendly non-pistol I have ever shot.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> My very first tactical medic job our team had H&K MP5s.  Loved them.  LOVED them.  To this day the easiest and most user-friendly non-pistol I have ever shot.


Yup, I took it out and put 300 flawless rounds through it before I decided to SBR it. They really are a great firearm. Simple in design and function. A true K.I.S.S rifle.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2018)

Now you can act out "Die Hard' at Christmas!  Great looking gun.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2018)

I fired thousands of rounds with suppressed MP5s when Capt Price and I were fighting Russian Ultra-Nationalists.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got more than a few dozen rounds out of an MP5....  love it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Now you can act out "Die Hard' at Christmas!  Great looking gun.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2018)

Sweet jesus, I have an erection.

M.


----------

